# ip Adresse



## adam89989 (9 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
brauche dringend hilfe.Es wurde ein computerbetrug vorgenommen und von der Polizei ermitelt das es meine IP adresse war.Für die Polizei ist es klar es hat kein anderer zugang zu meinen Computer also war ich es.Dabei war ich nur online,und die sache ist 9 Wochen her.In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ihn schon zweimal gelöscht gehabt.Wie komme ich da wwieder raus?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

Hallo Adam!
Hellseherei ist mir derzeit verboten, daher:

Was für einen Computerbetrug wirft man Dir vor?
Nutz Du ein drahtloses Netzwerk?
Was hast Du gelöscht? Installierst Du Deinen PC alle 2 Wochen? 
Hat die Polizei Deinen PC beschlagnahmt?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*



			
				adam89989 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ein computerbetrug vorgenommen und von der Polizei ermitelt das es meine IP adresse war.Für die Polizei ist es klar es hat kein anderer zugang zu meinen Computer also war ich es.



Das soll wohl heißen, du bist Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren. Wurdest du bereits vernommen oder war eine Durchsuchung der Wohnung mit PC-Beschlagnahme usw., oder wie kommst du auf diesen Sachverhalt? Was wird dir vorgehalten?


----------



## adam89989 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Adam!
> Hellseherei ist mir derzeit verboten, daher:
> 
> Was für einen Computerbetrug wirft man Dir vor?
> ...


Jemand hat sich auf eine sexseite angemeldet.Hat dort Kontodaten hinterlassen,sprich name kontonummer blz..Als das geld bei dem kontoinhaber
abgebucht wurde hat der strafantrag gestellt,weil er es nicht war.der computer von dem sich eingelogt wurde hatte meine ip.ichsollte zur Polizei kommen und eine aussage machen,das habe ich abgeleht.Am tellefon sagte man mir das der sachverhalt klar wär da es ja meine ip war,somit wollen sie die sache der statsanwaltschaft übergeben.Bei mir zuhause war keiner und an meinen computer war auch  keiner (polizei).Die sache war am 04.03.2006 und am freitag hatte mich die polizei tellefonisch hinbestellt,und mir den sachverhalt am tellefon mitgeteilt nachdem ich eine aussage abgelehnt habe.
Meine computer mußte ich in der Zeit 2 mal löschen weil er plötzlich abgestürtz ist und ich nicht mehr starten konnte ,schwarzer bildschirm.

Achso noch dazu der kontoinhaber wohnt in einer anderen stadt und mir nicht bekannt und schon garnicht seine kontodaten.

Ich nutze das gigaset se515dsl.Wlan ist deaktiviert ich gehe nur über kabel also lan ins internet


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

Hallo Adam,

eine spannende Frage hast Du noch nicht beantwortet:
Was meinst Du mit Computer löschen?

Hast Du Informationen zur Anmeldung bei dem fraglichen Sexseitenanbieter? Üblich ist es, daß er Dir eine Bestätigungs-eMail schickt um Deine Adresse zu prüfen und ein Paßwort zu übergeben. Gibt es diese eMail? Neben der Anmeldung müßte auch die Nutzung des Dienstes protokolliert sein, ist das immer noch Deine IP? Die Anmeldung über einen unfreiwilligen Proxy mag noch Spaß machen, aber einen Porno laden bestimmt nicht. 

Prüfe mal ob WLAN wirklich abgeschaltet ist. Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, wie genau und beweiskräftig die Logdateien sind, laufen z.B. die Serveruhren syncron mit Normalzeit oder geht eine Uhr falsch? Wie lange warst Du mit der fraglichen IP eingeloggt? 

Schau auch mal ob der Anbieter hier oder auf www.Antispam.de bekannt ist und eine Krankenakte hat. Es gab in der Vergangenheit auch schon den Verdacht, daß IP-Adressen über Web-Bugs in eMail-Adressen ermittelt worden sind.

Nebelwolf


----------



## adam89989 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> eine spannende Frage hast Du noch nicht beantwortet:
> Was meinst Du mit Computer löschen?
> ...


Formatiert und alles wieder neu afgespielt.Falls es eine email gab ist sie weg.Die ip hat sich auchgeändert da man ja immer beim einwählen eine neue bekommt.beim rest keine ahnung.ob wlan am04.03.deaktiviert war weiß ich allerdings auch nicht genau


----------



## adam89989 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*



			
				adam89989 schrieb:
			
		

> Formatiert und alles wieder neu afgespielt.Falls es eine email gab ist sie weg.Die ip hat sich auchgeändert da man ja immer beim einwählen eine neue bekommt.beim rest keine ahnung.ob wlan am04.03.deaktiviert war weiß ich allerdings auch nicht genau


es handelt sich um die seite sus....de

_URL gelöscht, nur per PN aber nicht öffentlich siehe NUB modaction_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

Hallo Adam!

Wie schätzt Du die Möglichkeit ein, daß ein Nachbar über Deinen WLAN-Router gesurft ist? Hast Du Nachbarn, die in Frage kommen? Gibt es Internetverbindungen zu Zeiten in denen Du nicht zu Hause warst? Kannst Du dem Router Logdateien entlocken? 

Von welchen IP-Adressen ist der Erotikdienst nach der Anmeldung genutzt worden? Ist der Dienst nach der Anmeldung überhaupt genutzt worden? Es müßte Protokolle über die Nutzung des Dienstes geben. Das sind Fragen, die nur die Polizei klären kann, aber man kann die Fragen mal ansprechen, damit auch Beweise für Deine Unschuld geprüft werden und gegebenenfalls weitere IP-Adressen identifiziert werden.

Wenn es sich möglicherweise um eine telefonische Dienstleistung gehandelt hat, dann müßten die Verbindungsnachweise Deiner Telefonrechnung Deine Aussage unterstützen, daß Du damit nichts zu tun hast. 

Nebelwolf

ps Die Abrechnung erfolgt über Netdebit


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

Hallo Adam!

Ich habe mir die Seite genauer angesehen, es sieht nicht nach Abzocke wie bei diversen Eintragsdiensten aus. Mein Browser öffnet die AGB und das Impressum nicht, aber die Dateien finden sich unter [www.domain.tld]/agb.htm und /impressum.htm. Das Impressum ist vorbildlich und die AGB ungewohnt verbraucherfreundlich: 





> *3 Einmaligkeit*
> Durch Buchung/Bezahlung entsteht keinerlei weitere Abnahmeverpflichtung, der Leistungszeitraum verlängert sich nicht automatisch, das heißt, der Kunde muss nicht kündigen. Es entsteht kein Clubzwang, zur Verlängerung muss das Angebot neu gebucht werden.


Für den Preis von 40 Euro bekommt man "_3 Nächte WebCamSex, täglich in der Zeit zwischen 21:00 und 03:00 Uhr_" und "_3 Nächte Telefonsex ohne Mehrwertnummer, direkt auf Festnetz oder Handy (es entstehen nur normale Telefongebühren, ebenfalls täglich in der Zeit zwischen 21:00 und 03:00 Uhr_". "_Die beiden Nächte sind innerhalb eines Zeitraums von 14 Tagen zu konsumieren._"

Die Nutzung dieser Dienste müßte von der Erotikfachfrau protokolliert sein, damit die Kunden nicht zu oft anrufen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## adam89989 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

um welche art von dienstleistung es dar geht weiß ich nicht.Mein computer ist fast immer im netz.viel schlimmer ist es das es jeder zeit wieder passieren kann und ich weiß nicht wie .vieleicht kriegt ja mein anwalt mehr raus nach akten einsicht


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: ip Adresse*

Wenn es um Netdebit geht, dann gib´ Deinem Anwalt das doch mal mit:



> Es muss auf Grund bestimmter Tatsachen der Verdacht bestehen, dass der Täter mittels einer Endeinrichtung (§ 3 Nr. 3 TKG (jetzt Telekommunikationseinrichtung gem. Nr. 23)) als Täter oder Teilnehmer eine Straftat begangen hat. Ein Computer, der an das Internet angeschlossen ist, erfüllt zwar die Voraussetzungen einer Endeinrichtung, da er unmittelbar an die Abschlusseinrichtung eines Telekommunikationsnetzes angeschlossen ist, indes fehlt der Anfangsverdacht einer Straftat:
> • ein Betrug nach § 263 Abs. 1 StGB scheidet aus, da durch die Eingabe (hier einmal unterstellt) falscher Personal- und Bankdaten in den PC auf Empfängerseite weder eine natürliche Person getäuscht wird, noch eine natürliche Person eine entsprechende Verfügung, etwa Freischaltung der gebührenpflichtigen Seite, trifft. Gibt ein Nutzer z. B. etwa die Daten Nachname „abcde“, Vorname „fghij“ ein und als Bankverbindung lediglich „Südbank“, so sind das auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick Nonsensdaten. Die Freischaltung erfolgt mithin – was bereits üblicherweise nahe liegt – ohne Prüfung durch eine natürliche Person.
> 
> • Aber auch die Tatbestandsmerkmale des § 263a StGB sind nicht gegeben. Durch die Einführung dieser Norm mit dem 2. WiKG im Jahre 1986 sollten Strafbarkeitslücken des § 263 StGB bei Benutzung von Computern geschlossen werden. Deshalb ist der Tatbestand betrugsnah auszulegen (vgl. BGHSt 47, 160, OLG Karlsruhe NStZ 2004, 333 mit jeweils weiteren Nachweisen). Die Eingabe falscher oder unrichtiger Daten muss das Ergebnis eines vermögensrelevanten Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs unmittelbar beeinflussen. „Beeinflussen“ bedeutet, dass das Ergebnis des Datenverarbeitungsvorganges von dem Ergebnis abweicht, das bei einem programmgemäßen Ablauf des Computers erzielt worden wäre (vgl. Scheffler in Kilian/Heussen, Computerrechts-Handbuch, Nr. 102 Rn. 91 ff m. w. N.)
> ​Unberührt bleibt hier das Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 StGB.


----------

